# Lift problems- fisher solenoid electric hydraulic pak



## JROCK8 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello

I have a fisher minute mount plow -- solenoid electric hydraulic pak.

The first sign of the problem, the plow would slowly drop when raised, now not able to raise plow...
no obvious leaks, and oil level is good.

I'm the 2nd owner....was purchased new in sept 1997

questions......does the pump hold the pressure of the vertical cylinder??

if so, would replacing the pump, possibly fix the issue??

if not, what else should I look into?

how do I determine the correct pump for the unit? there seems to be
different sizes and pressure ratings.



any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The pump doesn't hold the psi, the valve does did you look at fishers website?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Page 17-18 of the owners guide I didn't look up the mechanics guide,,,using the phone not puter


----------



## JROCK8 (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks for the reply........so It could be the 2 way (lift) valve failure?

thank you


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Or junk in the valve. Look at the schematic and go from there make sure your looking at the right valve


----------



## mikespenny (Dec 23, 2009)

Before you go replacing hard parts, try a good fluid flush, as well as cleaning the valves. I thought i needed to replace my pump/random parts on my plow, but after a fluid change, and a good cleaning of the filter, all was well again. 
I am the second owner of this fisher plow, its been in service since 1996, and when i changed the fluid, it was probally the first time it was done.


----------



## JROCK8 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's help.....I replaced the 2 way valve, all seems well....................originally I took the unit off and brought it to my local hydraulic cylinder repair shop.....they quoted a minimum of $575 to diagnose and repair..............after getting information on possible fail points and went with replacing the 2 way valve ..........valve and quart of fluid....$58. thanks for all your help.


----------



## JROCK8 (Nov 6, 2012)

and just in time for the 7" of snow that just fell.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

It is very possible that it is just dirty. Take it all apart and clean/inspect everything. I'm going to guess that the thing hasn't ever been cleaned, and probably never even flushed. It has to be done every once in a while.


----------

